# Teddy Pics... (lots of pics)



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well hes here.. and not stinking anymore thank god!.. Hes doing ok. Casey went after him a bit last night trying to show him whose boss and Teddy ran away .. so hopefully things will settle down... Chris wont leave him alone... and I had fun trying to chase Teddy down this morning to get him back in the house to be crated before i left... I was trying to catch Teddy, Chris was chasing me and barking his head off and the other two were just standing there watching the whole thing.. I am sure my neighbors had a good laugh..

He slept thru the night in his crate... He doesnt have a bark yet... just a really loud squeek....lol.. and they think hes 9-11 months old now... hes a sweet boy... 

Is this my good side??









Ok I will lay here while you take lots of pics... 









HI Melanie (my sister).. give me that toy!!!!!









hmm this smells good... (the pooper scooper!)









Chris is following him everywhere!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow he is just gorgeous! How can you not foster fail?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks for the encouragement!!! lol... he is really cute... hes got some funky ears though.. not sure whats up with that.. dont know if all golden or theres something else in the mix... and his head is a little rounded at the top... but hes def got the golden personality.. whatever he is...lol..

Oh and hes at least 2 inches taller than all 3 boys.. and hes about 20lbs underweight from what we can tell.. Hes 58lbs now... very skinny...hes got really big feet... didnt reliaze how big he was till i got him home and he was standing around all the others... and hes still a pup... going to be a big boy...


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

What a handsome boy!!! The second and sixth pic shows that mischief golden grin. He looks like he will be a lot of fun!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He sure is gorgeous! It looks like he is fitting right in. What a lucky boy to have found his way to you!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Did you check for any tatoo,in the ear or by the stomack and back legs area.
He makes me think of a golden or a blond hova but the tail is not held as high.He moves the same way as one.
He is a hova,he is tatooed.
Here is my first blond hova:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I didnt see any tatoos.. but will check again when i get home... the vet neutered him and shaved his belly so she would have said something if she saw a tat down there.. will check his ears... 
thanks!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh wow.. they do look alike...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

and they always have tats??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil, he is a very handsome boy..... Failed Foster????


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

If they are pure bred and recognized by the HCA club,they will be tatooed whether they come from Europe or the US.So The answer is yes!.
PS:this would be a failed foster for me.
How do you all resist,these pretty faces.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Lil, he is a very handsome boy..... Failed Foster????


Nah I dont think so.. Hes sweet and all that... but doesnt get me where Chris did...lol..maybe cause hes too sweet? at least so far anyway... give him 2 weeks and the honeymoon will be over...lol.. and then his true personality will be shinning... remember.. Chris snapped at me.. the day before i told Mary i had to have him.. got in a bad fight the first day he was there with Casey... was just somehting about him.....not sure about Teddy yet... but he will find a great home!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

See what i mean about his head and ears... a little different... but maybe he will grow into it? maybe because hes so skinny???








I dont know...lol..He looks a lot better since he had that bath... he is still shedding pretty bad but at least everytime you pet him your hands not covered in hair..


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

aww he wonderful and it looks like he fitted in quickly too. I hace to agree with ACC foster fail


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Normally,the hova's ears are flat,large,highset and forward when attentive and flatten when they are running.
Here are 2 french studs that will show you,more and her close up of my black/tan male.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Teddy is a great looking boy. He looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is his BIO for the website that I just wrote.. hope Mary likes it! 


Hi this is Teddy, the new kid on the block. He's about 11 months old. Teddy was pulled from a high kill shelter where they say he was picked up as a stray.. so not much info on where Teddy came from but luckily he's with Midlands now and we will help him find a great new home! 

He had so much hair when we first saw him before he was groomed that we had to name him Teddy (Stinky was a close second.. tough call but we decided on Teddy). Teddy is just full of energy. He loves toys already (can be seen with at least 2 in his mouth at all times!)...already discovered the pool at his foster moms house and loves it! Teddy seems to get a long with everybody. When one of the dogs grumbles at him he runs away..lol.. and he doesn't seem too interested in cats at this point... 

Does great in his crate.. will sleep all night without a peep... no accidents in the house so far... so hopefully we are on our way to being housebroken... He weighted 58lbs at the vet and needs to gain about another 20. Otherwise Teddy is in great health and just waiting on his forever home.. Could that be you? If interested in meeting Teddy or want more info about him please contact Mary!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he's beautiful!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh he's adorable. Im glad hes with you now & out the shelter.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Lil he is just beautiful! Oh I think it is so cute in the pics how Chris is right there following him.  I do hope that you all had a good weekend and all went well with everyone! Wow he does sound like he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Barbara.. i think he will be really big... hes already taller than all 3 of my boys... hes just a big goofy dog..


----------

